# Chat Bar Upgraded



## Gizmo (22/2/16)

Our hugely popular chat bar has been upgraded to the latest versions

It has new features and more responsive. It also works within tapatalk for instant chat now. Enjoy guys..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## NewOobY (22/2/16)

thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Hey! So I created a "General Chat" room, can anyone see it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

Yebo!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

